# My New Baby



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

The newest edition to the family. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a sharp pistol. That's one design I don't think they will ever do away with. They just look good and conceal so so natural. Good luck with yours.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Did you have the nursery room all setup for your new beautiful baby.

Congrat.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My compliments on your excellent taste.

Oh, and the gun is nice, too. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one of those you're going to love it.Those little babies really shoot well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> My compliments on your excellent taste.
> 
> Oh, and the gun is nice, too.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I thought you'd like that Mike. I don't think I have any other holsters except Galco. I've tried a couple of other brands, but, always end up going back to Galco, they just make the best fitting, most comfortable ones.


----------



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

Nice gun. I have a blued version and I suspect the heavier weight of the stainless steel will reduce the recoil.

I 've been practicing picking up the gun and shooting quickly without aiming. Good results at 15 ft.

I now have 250 rounds thru the gun without flaws.

Good pointer, comfy grip and accurate. I don't have a carry permit, but if I did, I think this would be a good choice.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

are those hogue grips,lucky13? whats the total length of the p232?.... i want one too. :drooling:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> are those hogue grips,lucky13? whats the total length of the p232?.... i want one too. :drooling:


Yes, the P232 Stainless comes with Hogue grips (stamped with the Sig logo). This one also came with the Sig night sights. Overall length is 6.6 inches.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Beauty! I've looked and handled that model several times, but the price (as with most Sigs) just forced me to hand it back.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations on a fine pistol purchase. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks. I took it to the range for the first time today. Only took three shots to adjust, this is the first 380 I've owned. It was a blast! Very accurate and no kick (compared to my .40s) for its size. I was worried a little about the snakebite I had read about in other forums, but, no issues whatsoever. I love this handgun!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:minigun:Very nice pistol :drooling:you got there Mr.Lucky. Glad to here it shoots good for you. Good luck with it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Baldy said:


> :minigun:Very nice pistol :drooling:you got there Mr.Lucky. Glad to here it shoots good for you. Good luck with it.


Thanks again. And you were absolutely right, it conceals very naturally.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

That is hands down the best .380 on the planet. Not often that we can own the very best of something, but in the Sig, you have....

PhilR.


----------

